# Emergency room



## pinky (Nov 19, 2015)

Well not really. This bowl did need stitches though. My first attempt at stitching. Somewhat pleased with it but always room for improvement. This cherry burl bowl is 15" across. It came to me in a trade with Greg @Treecycle Hardwoods . It was very green. I roughed it out and put the stitches to help hold together. It dried nicely. Turned again and sprayed with lacquer. I feel the bowl and finish look much nicer than the photos.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 12


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2015)

It is a sweet bowl...

since it's in this area....I would have made the stitches longer to reach both sides of the burl area and not stop in the bark/inclusion area...and thick enough to see on both the inside and out.
However, that's just me. I do stuff differently. the way you did em still looks good...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

I like the bowl a lot, but to me the stitches look out of place on such a short fissure. Still cool though and gorgeous piece of wood.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 19, 2015)

I like it! I might have been tempted to use a single biscuit near the rim, but it's hard to argue with what you've done... The fit and finish of the splines looks great!

Just a thought... If you ever have a piece like this where you don't want to use splines or bow ties but feel you need the support, I've gotten away with gluing on temporary struts on the outside while turning and finishing inside. They can be turned or sanded away after reversing for the bottom leaving no trace of the sneaky trick. I've also done it on roughouts a time or two to prevent cracks from enlarging while drying.

Nicely done!

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## pinky (Nov 19, 2015)

Guys, I appreciate the comments. David, I like the tips.

As far as putting the stitches in, I felt something was necessary. This bowl was pushing 16" when roughed out and that void is pushing 3/4" in spots. Didn't know how it would dry and felt compelled to try this. I agree with Marc on coming through to the front more. Could have turned a little more away from the inside. Here is a different perspective from the outside showing the stitches.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 19, 2015)

What are they made of?


----------



## TimR (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks great, and I like the stiches as you have them...but sure gave me a scare with the title!


----------



## pinky (Nov 19, 2015)

ebony


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 19, 2015)

I think the stiches look great on that cherry. Cherry is definitely one of my favorite burls and that bowl looks fantastic. Wouldn't change a thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 19, 2015)

I really like it.



Dave


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 19, 2015)

I personally like the difference from inside to out with the stitches. Makes a person look at it more closely since its not the same. 

And that cherry burl is killer!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 19, 2015)

That's a big ol beauty! Do you use a biscuit joiner to cut the slots?


----------



## pinky (Nov 19, 2015)

Barry, that's an affirmative.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow. A biscuit joiner. At least you admitted it!


----------



## pinky (Nov 19, 2015)

Had to get all the dust off of it first.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice work John! Glad to see it turned out so well!


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2015)

Very nice John How about a pic from the top? Tony


----------



## pinky (Nov 25, 2015)

Will do, Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 25, 2015)

Remarkable job and if this looks better than what the pics are telling us then I'd say it's friggin' awesome.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2015)

Gorgeous bowl. That you salvaged it is a huge accomplishment. Definitely a keeper. Chuck


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 11, 2015)

That's a gorgon bowl sir, one I would be proud to display in my home! Well done!


----------

